# C et C++ > C > Contribuez >  Connatre la taille d'un dossier et les fichiers dedans [Sources]

## ashley

bonjour  tous,
voici le code source pour connatre la taille d'un dossier :



```

```

je souhaite que vous serez interessez. ::ccool::

----------


## Mdinoc

Il manque la balise CODE et ceci ne marche que sous MinGW...

----------


## ashley

a marche pour moi et s'il y existe des erreurs, vaut mieux les corriger et merci

----------


## Melem

Ca marche pour toi parce que justement tu utilises MinGW. Il n'y a pas vraiment d'erreurs (honntement, je n'ai pas regard le code donc je ne sais pas) mais dirent.h et unistd.h, ce sont des headers qui ne sont disponibles, sous Windows, qu'avec MinGW. T'as deux solutions :

- Faire du code POSIX (c'est--dire du code destin aux systmes qui respectent cette norme (donc en pratique : pas pour Windows)). Dans ce cas, tu ne dois garder que stdio.h (standard), string.h (standard) et dirent.h (POSIX). Tu peux aussi garder stdlib.h (standard) et unistd.h (POSIX) mais d'aprs ce que j'ai pu lire, tu n'en as mme pas besoin.

- Faire du code Windows. Dans ce cas tu ne dois garder que stdio.h, string.h, windows.h (Windows) et aussi conio.h (DOS et Windows) si tu veux vraiment garder le getch() (d'ailleurs le nom "getch" est obsolte, utilise plutt "_getch"). process.h (DOS et Windows) ici est inutile.

----------

